

Google sued over claims that Waze stole rival's data - jaxonrice
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/03/google-sued-paper-towns-rip-off-claim-phantomalert-waze

======
breakingcups
Nice to see a modern usage of trap streets.

